# bringing dark



## stampydadnose

My latin is still a bit weak and I'm trying o translate something

If 'lux ferre' means 'bringing light', would 'bringing dark' be tenebris ferre, or tenebrae ferre?


----------



## Glenfarclas

stampydadnose said:


> If 'lux ferre' means 'bringing light'



Which it doesn't. That means "Light; to carry."  Your problems are that "lux" is in the wrong case and that "ferre" is an infinitive, not a progressive participle.



stampydadnose said:


> would 'bringing dark' be tenebris ferre, or tenebrae ferre?



Neither.  Both "tenebris" and "tenebrae" are in the wrong case, and, again, "ferre" is just an infinitive.

For "darkness," you have your choice between _caliginem_ and _tenebras _(these are in the accusative case, as necessary for them to be the direct object of "bringing").  "Bringing" could be _adferrens_ or _inducens_, or one of a handful of other words, depending on the sense.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete omnes, and welcome, stampydadnose, to the Latin Forum.

The honoured Glenfarclas was perhaps a little brusque there, in #2. It is important in this Forum that you supply some context or purpose for whatever it is you wish help with, because translation is always, even with such an apparently mechanical language as Latin, vital to observe nuance. This is hardly possible with what you have supplied so far, so let us know more, please.

Σ


----------



## fdb

Indeed, especially since the -ing form in English has two totally different meanings: a participle and a deverbal noun. For "(the act of) bringing" ferre is indeed the correct translation.


----------



## stampydadnose

Sorry, totally understand that context is important

Here was my thought process. I was looking into the origins of the name Lucifer, which ultimately stems from lux/luc- and -fer 'light-bringing'

What I'm trying to work out is what the opposite of light-bringing would be ie dark(ness)-bringing

Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## P2Grafn0l

stampydadnose said:


> What I'm trying to work out is what the opposite of light-bringing would be ie dark(ness)-bringing



How about: 
- Nocifer. 
- Noxifer. 
- Tenebraefer/Tenebrifer. 
- Umbra(e)fer/Umbraifer.  
- Obscurifer. 
- Caligofer/Caligifer.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more

From P2Grafn01:



P2Grafn0l said:


> - Nocifer.
> - Noxifer.
> - Tenebraefer/Tenebrifer.
> - Umbra(e)fer/Umbraifer.
> - Obscurifer.
> - Caligofer/Caligifer.



_caliginifer_ might work, but _tenebrifer_ is mightily the best suggestion here.

Σ


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Scholiast said:


> Σ



I do not care that you diςapprove of ideaσ.
You are not a man who ςtickσ to hiσ mentioned principle, anywayσ, or do you?
The member aςked for a name bearing 'darkneςσ', and I have provided him with ςix, to ςay the leaςt.
And all of the nameσ have ςomething to do with being dark.
I did not ςay that all of them mean what the member had aςked for, did I?

(That was the sigma rule in reverse, so ask scholiast for any further info.)


----------

